# need help with alipay transaction



## aarti (Apr 12, 2020)

I need help from my chinese friends here on gbatemp. I created a chinese psn account and would like to buy ps plus on it to safe some money. Anyone with alipay balance who can help me out? I will send you the balance via paypal


----------



## heiyu04 (Feb 4, 2021)

Do you need any more help？

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Do you need any more help


----------



## Providen (Feb 23, 2021)

Do you guys still have some new recommandations?


----------

